# Nintendo Portable Gaming Era Over?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Final Fantasy VII Writer Sees End of The Nintendo Era*
By Brian Ashcraft 
May 31, 2010 10:00 AM










Since the release of the Game Boy, Nintendo has ruled portable gaming. That era is over, says Masato Kato, the writer of FFVII, Xenogears and Chrono Trigger. But why?

*"With the iPad going on sale, the epoch of Nintendo is finished," Kato tweeted. "But with the DS and the Wii, it's been digging its own grave."
* 
Kato, who is now a freelance writer, recently contributed the script for Nintendo DS title Shiren 4, which went on sale this past February. Before that, he worked on a couple of the "Mana" series titles for the DS.
Nintendo will be showing its new glasses-free portable device, code-named the Nintendo 3DS, at this year's E3 gaming expo in Los Angeles.

*Source: Kotaku*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Now how many people have said this about Nintendo over the years. They've outlived everyone, and I doubt apple is about to bury them. If the 3DS turns out to be anything like the concept trailer that was put together, it will once again stay on top of the game, and somehow, I think they'll be around for a whole lot longer yet.

I do however agree they have dug their own grave a bit with the Wii, I mean it could have at least played DVD's couldnt it? It will sure need updating before the other consoles, and chances are it will only match their power at best as I reckon Nintendo will be wary of making a large investment in technology, when they have never been able to make pay in the past. They are working smarter as a company now though, and gone are the days of expensive cartridges, add on memory packs, separate rumble packs and all the other stuff that the N64 had to fight against.


----------

